# I Need to Vent!



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

grrrr - I know nothing of the showing world, but this steams me!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've seen this happen for points at shows here. It's very, very frustrating and I know just how you feel. That really stinks.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Razz*

So sorry this happened Gwen, I was there yesterday, and saw Razz show, He is a very nice boy and does turn it on, a true show dog! I guess what we all have to swallow more times than not *is* they did their best, made us proud even though we may not be taking home the ribbon!!!!!!!!! Here is one pic of handsome Razz with Graeme  I am certain Gwen's pics may be better than mine, my camera didn't like the lighting in the building!!!!!!! CHEERS! & Hugs!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That sucks  It also makes you wonder what the point of showing is some days. I had a similar experience earlier this month when I took my puppy to the puppy match after the regular dog show.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> When it came time for her to "do some judging", she walked right by all the puppies without even a glance. When she came to "that" puppy again, she went over & patted the puppy - not examine but pat the puppy in a very friendly manner. She then pointed at this puppy as being the winner of Best Puppy in Group. The judge didn't even finish walking down the line to see the remaining pups in line nor did she see any of them moving.
> 
> I know that conformation judging can be very political but this was more than very blatant. Was the winning puppy nice? She was a very nice puppy (& may have won under "normal" circumstances) but that's not my beef - all the other winning breed puppies were totally ignored & not even given a chance.


*the only other thing that I can add here to try to possibly explain this is: If this judge had previously judged *all* of the class puppies, she may indeed have it in her mind *who* she felt was a superior puppy, and stood out on this given day. I wasn't present so I can't determine if this was the case or not! *


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

arcane said:


> *the only other thing that I can add here to try to possibly explain this is: If this judge had previously judged *all* of the class puppies, she may indeed have it in her mind *who* she felt was a superior puppy, and stood out on this given day. I wasn't present so I can't determine if this was the case or not! *



That's a very likely case, if the judge indeed did the breed judging for the same group. 
If she did NOT -- and she did not at least examine teeth and testicles -- then that is a violation and you should have complained to the rep, at least, if that was AKC you could have and should have, not sure if CKC is the same.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

That sucks but it's one persons opinion and we pay for it whether we like it or not. Just keep repeating "I love dog shows", 'I love dog shows". Hope it is a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Ash, that's the trouble... you guys DO pay for it literally. I don't know what shows are like, but I do know that these are very pricey to be in. She could have at least made an effort. 

Who judges the judges? Who polices them? There's got to be something or someone out there that can give fines to judges like this? Probably is a better idea to keep your mouth shut though due to the very politics of showing. I'm sure that gossip might run rampant and the whistle blowers' dogs get the cold shoulder right?
Blech.. that wasn't fair in my humble (yeah right) opinion.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

It was clearly bad practice to not even line the puppies up and give them a glance, I have found shows to be hugely political of late, I remember a day when a novice could go into the ring, and although it may not have been pretty, fumbled your way around and possibly get the point! Hence my opinion, for what it's worth, a championship title isn't the end all be all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Razz will be there tomorrow in top form & ready to show! :wavey::wavey: A new day & a new judge. It's really amazing how things can change from day to day. One day you're Best in Show & the next day you can't even win your class. C'est la Vie!

I must say that the judge in the picture posted by Arcane is not the judge I'm venting about. Just wanted to make that clear. Thanks Heather for posting that pic. I've got lots of pics of both Razz & Blue from both days but forgot my cord to download! They'll be coming!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

As you describe it, it seems pretty blatant....and unacceptable. Is there a way to register a complaint?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful pup. I believe I am not competive for the very reason you were upset Gwen.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Gwen, just wanted to say that Razz is a stunning looking boy. He's exactly the type I like. I also like your attitude - keeping your chin up and moving on...there is always another show and another judge who will have better manners


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I can see how this would make you totally frustrated!  I can only imagine the politics involved in these types of shows between the competitors and the judges. All you can tell yourself is that your dog and handler did their best!

I hope the rest of the weekend went better for you!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's my puppy showman - front puppy in picture #1 & less formal pose as middle dog in lower picture! The last dog in the lower picture is #1 Golden in Canada - Neo.


----------

